# Article: BoxNation add to impressive lineup



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Boxnation Press Conference Today - Hatton, Maloney, McGuigan all have contracts with channel*

View here: http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?803-BoxNation-press-conference


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Some of British boxing biggest figures will be in attendance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

I would say HD is most likley.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Although they may just be officially confirming Joe from production's move over there. :conf


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Has Frank ever gone ahead with a schedule press conference without cancelling? In all seriousness it will be interesting to find out the details of the BT deal.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

How would this BT thing work in theory?

At present you'll get BT Sport on the Sky platform free if you have their Broadband, if not I presume its £12-15?

If Boxnation moves to them, is this what is happening? would the money I pay for that channel mean I'll get BT Sport proper as well?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Although they may just be officially confirming Joe from production's move over there. :conf


This was tremendous

Very interested in this press conference


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Has Frank ever gone ahead with a schedule press conference without cancelling? In all seriousness it will be interesting to find out the details of the BT deal.


Your rumoured reports of this press conferences demise are premature and over exaggerated, and quite frankly they are defamatory.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack Dempsey said:


> How would this BT thing work in theory?
> 
> At present you'll get BT Sport on the Sky platform free if you have their Broadband, if not I presume its £12-15?
> 
> If Boxnation moves to them, is this what is happening? would the money I pay for that channel mean I'll get BT Sport proper as well?


I always thought the deal would be that BT vision customers would get boxnation free, not anything to do with BT sport. But I may be wrong


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Your rumoured reports of this press conferences demise are premature and over exaggerated, and quite frankly they are defamatory.


:lol: Does this make me an ingrate?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would say HD is most likley.


"Major press conference" plus the attendance of "some of British boxings biggest figures" just to announce they're going to be broadcasting in HD?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: Does this make me an ingrate?


Damn right it does


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Major press conference" plus the attendance of "some of British boxings biggest figures" just to announce they're going to be broadcasting in HD?


So a Frank Warren press release has never exaggerated the importance of something?


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

Frank held a presser to tell everyone Clverly might or might not fight Kovalev. I don't blame people being sceptical


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ricky Hatton MBE ‏@HitmanHatton 2m 
Off to London for a press conference today.really excited.Then straight back home to @HattonGym to train @ryanburnett01 @SonnyUpton23 &


is this related ?? if it is , it sounds big


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would say HD is most likley.


Does that warrant a "major press conference"? We know Frank and hyperbole go hand in hand but that would be ridiculous


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Hatton promotions signed deal with boxnation! Cyclone promotions there plus Maloney promotions!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Any idea when this starts?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Any idea when this starts?


No I don't, sorry.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Will they finally announce a streaming a streaming service for their channel?

No, no. That'd make too much sense.

Probably announcing a new 10 year fight deal with Nathan Cleverly, kicking off the show with a replay of Cleverly - Bellew, again.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> No I don't, sorry.


Top man.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Will they finally announce a streaming a streaming service for their channel?
> 
> No, no. That'd make too much sense.
> 
> Probably announcing a new 10 year fight deal with Nathan Cleverly, kicking off the show with a replay of Cleverly - Bellew, again.


I thought they had an online streaming version of their channel?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty sure they don't, have you watched anything on it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I thought they had an online streaming version of their channel?


I believe they offer it for one off fights (Haye-Chisora, possibly others) but its not a permanent fixture.

Probably talking bollocks though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatton has tweeted that he`s going to a press conference and is excited so could be that Hatton promotions have got a deal with boxnation.Who does Hatton have now ? Buckland,Vassel,Dikens.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Will they finally announce a streaming a streaming service for their channel?
> 
> No, no. That'd make too much sense.
> 
> Probably announcing a new 10 year fight deal with Nathan Cleverly, kicking off the show with a replay of Cleverly - Bellew, again.


They do have a streaming service, don't seem to advertise for some reason.

http://www.boxnation.livesport.tv/


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> They do have a streaming service, don't seem to advertise for some reason.
> 
> http://www.boxnation.livesport.tv/





> Due to territory licensing restrictions, BOXNATION is unable to broadcast these events in your territory. Please check back later as restrictions vary for different events.


You outside of the UK?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Gunner said:


> You outside of the UK?


Nope and it should work in the UK.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Hatton has tweeted that he`s going to a press conference and is excited so could be that Hatton promotions have got a deal with boxnation.Who does Hatton have now ? Buckland,Vassel,Dikens.


He has them two Sheffield lads, Towers, Murray


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ricky Hatton, Frank Maloney, Barry McGuigan all at the press conference to confirm they've got contracts with BoxNation now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Maloney, Hatton and McGuigan now have Boxnation deals. Canelo/Floyd is on Boxnation. 

The Home of Boxing :deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

According to Frank Warren, they're looking to make David Price vs Dereck Chisora and Martin Murray vs Billy Joe Saunders.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HD "some time this year" :lol:


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ishy said:


> HD "some time this year" :lol:


atsch


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"It won't last 6 months" :lol:

Shame that Quigg jumped ship though...

Fantastic news


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Buckland/Simpson on the Kovalev/Clev card. That's a fight!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Great news.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow surprised they got canelo vs floyd.

sky dropped the ball there.

good to see hatton finally get a tv deal. i thought warren wouldnt help him because of their history


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

_The2nd big news item is @hitmanhatton has signed a co-promotional agreement with FWP &his fighters will be exclusively shown on @boxnationtv

Frank Maloney - BoxNation has given me the opportunity to stay independent. #boxing_


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Hatton have any shows lined up?

Buckland needs fights.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Does Hatton have any shows lined up?
> 
> Buckland needs fights.


Frank said Buckland/Simpson is on the Clev card.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm really pleased, it means there will a lot more domestic action and fights being easier to make between the new cartel.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so they are all teaming up making cards together basically

wow boxnation looking to take over


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Frank said Buckland/Simpson is on the Clev card.


Great for Buckland. Still hope Hatton gets a date soon though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Some good news coming out for that press conference. BoxNations weak point has been its domestic output and hopefully these new deals will hell improve that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hatton & Maloney sign with BoxNation*

According to there BN twitter page. Can't find any details.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=2974&y=2013&m=06

So have Mayweather v Alvarez.

Good work from BoxNation. Whos left from Hattons?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> _The2nd big news item is @hitmanhatton has signed a co-promotional agreement with FWP &his fighters will be exclusively shown on @boxnationtv
> 
> Frank Maloney - BoxNation has given me the opportunity to stay independent. #boxing_


Or the illusion of indepence anyway


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I might actually subscribe to Boxnation instead of using streams, got to admit their output is impressive. Is it still a tenner a month?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Murray and Buckland! Boxing news twitter says Buckland-Jon Simpson on Clev undercard but Hearn announced Simpson for Sept 7th on Burns card so doubt the Buckland fight will happen

HD before end of the year as well they said


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic news. The only thing that was missing at Boxnation was the amount of domestic shows.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This is like the Dr Who episode where all his enemies lined up to bring him down.
Hearn:you lot an alliance, How is that possible? The other promoters:because we got kicked off sky and we will have our revenge


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

tdw said:


> Murray and Buckland! Boxing news twitter says Buckland-Jon Simpson on Clev undercard but Hearn announced Simpson for Sept 7th on Burns card so doubt the Buckland fight will happen
> 
> HD before end of the year as well they said


:ibutt That would make a quality show!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=2974&y=2013&m=06
> 
> So have Mayweather v Alvarez.
> 
> Good work from BoxNation. Whos left from Hattons?


Murray, Buckland, Dickens, Towers, Theophane? Jenkins, Askin.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fantastic addition, hopefully this will give BoxNation a real shot in the arm. Quigg may have left but Hatton's still got some decent fighters who could line themselves up for some decent fights now that they've finally got a TV deal. Feel good for Ricky too, the way he was thrown out and left in the cold by Sky was terrible. Now hopefully he can get his stable up and running again.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/boxnation-add-hd-svc-more-promoters-floyd-canelo--67037

Warren and BN are not dead yet!

Floyd Canelo is a massive fight, just proves Sky dont give a shit about showing anything not involving Matchroom anymore. I'm sure they could have outbid Boxnation.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Are there any detractors left now?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Best Boxing channel, hands down. 

SS can go fuck themselves. I'm not paying a penny for that bollocks. Even more so now that Hearn feels he can charge PPV money for Froch vs crap.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Some good news coming out for that press conference. BoxNations weak point has been its domestic output and hopefully these new deals will hell improve that.


This is a good point. The reason I cancelled BN is because the domestic shows were few and far between and not the highest quality but the international fights more than made up for it, only problem is that I couldn't watch the cards live anymore due to other commitments so it was easier to watch elsewhere. I'll likely jump back on board now with this news.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

great news. Boxnation is brilliant for boxing. I hope it keeps going. Any idea how many subscribers it has?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/boxnation-add-hd-svc-more-promoters-floyd-canelo--67037
> 
> Warren and BN are not dead yet!
> 
> Floyd Canelo is a massive fight, just proves Sky dont give a shit about showing anything not involving Matchroom anymore. I'm sure they could have outbid Boxnation.


Of course Sky could outbid Boxnation, there a multi- billion pound corporation. There just pricks who don't really care for boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

If sky got floyd canelo they'd probably have put it on PPV


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:hatton


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

rabchenko as well

hatton will still be an attractive option for fighters

( also what happened to the other thread , please tell me I missed it on the forum and it has not been pulled )


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

How much do you reckon it costs for Mayweather vs FLoyd?


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Great news !

Boxnation in HD is a monumental announcement no news story will surpass this great news this year.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Of course Sky could outbid Boxnation, there a multi- billion pound corporation. There just pricks who don't really care for boxing.


This would be the only channel in the country that has shown boxing for over 2 years?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> If sky got floyd canelo they'd probably have put it on PPV


Only as part of a big UK leg. The 4am USA fights don't usually end up PPV unless a Brit is involved.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

This is fantastic news for Boxnation and more importantly for boxing as a whole. Am I in? You bet your ass I am. Frank is_ The King _of British boxing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

tdw said:


> This would be the only channel in the country that has shown boxing for over 2 years?


Yes that's right, they cut the budget in half for boxing, if they cared why would they do that.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sky are really falling down on the job where boxing is concerned. Sure, they have other priorities and thats understandable but it doesn't help boxing fans knowing that.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good news for Boxnation,not quite the game changer a BT hook up would of been.I hope they live up to their promises of 30 shows and the type of matches they are saying they want then happy days.The cartel could be more then a match for Hearn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Sky are really falling down on the job where boxing is concerned. Sure, they have other priorities and thats understandable but it doesn't help boxing fans knowing that.


:eddie


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Murray, Buckland, Dickens, Towers, Theophane? Jenkins, Askin.


Still got a good stable:
Martin Murray - *World class*
Gary Buckland - British champ
Antony Crolla - Domestic
Richard Towers - Domestic
Sergey Rabchenko - European champ

Some good prospects:
Jazza Dickens 
Adam Etches
Adam Little
Ryan Burnett

And the Aussies:
Lucas Browne
Damien Hooper 
Cameron Hammond


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :eddie


Not really blaming Our Saviour. Skys foreign output is a bigger problem than Saint Eddies domestic cards IMHO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Still got a good stable:
> Martin Murray - *World class*
> Gary Buckland - British champ
> Antony Crolla - Domestic
> ...


Cheers pal, forgot he had Crolla, thought he was with Fast Car. Still a fairly strong stable. If Hatton didn't secure this deal I'd imagine most of his fighters would have left him when they're contracts were up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Not really blaming Our Saviour. Skys foreign output is a bigger problem than Saint Eddies domestic cards IMHO.


Spot on, it's really frustrating.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Sky are really falling down on the job where boxing is concerned. Sure, they have other priorities and thats understandable but it doesn't help boxing fans knowing that.


Yep, all they would need to do is get us the really big fights like Mayweather-Canelo to show us they still give a shit,but no they would rather spend money on shit American sports.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Box nation is just the best boxing channel.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Cheers pal, forgot he had Crolla, thought he was with Fast Car. Still a fairly strong stable. If Hatton didn't secure this deal I'd imagine most of his fighters would have left him when they're contracts were up.


Aye, its came at just the right time. Another thing to remember is that Browne vs Towers is a Commonwealth eliminator for Price's title. This could mean that Browne might get a big fight in UK... Boxnation should be showing that fight too.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Still got a good stable:
> Martin Murray - *World class*
> Gary Buckland - British champ
> Antony Crolla - Domestic
> ...


To be fair to them, in the last year they've done really well looking after their fighters without a TV deal.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Was there any mention of BT at all, was it confirmed that Joe from production had indeed made the move over there?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

what has Maloney done to his hair atsch

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...-Hatton-Barry-McGuigan-unite-Eddie-Hearn.html


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> what has Maloney done to his hair atsch
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...-Hatton-Barry-McGuigan-unite-Eddie-Hearn.html


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> the professional obituaries about Warren now appear as premature as that of Mark Twain.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

With Hatton on board, let's hope we get to see the heavyweight blockbuster of the summer - Lucas Browne vs Richard Towers! :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> what has Maloney done to his hair atsch
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...-Hatton-Barry-McGuigan-unite-Eddie-Hearn.html


:lol: He looks like a young Mr Burns.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> With Hatton on board, let's hope we get to see the heavyweight blockbuster of the summer - Lucas Browne vs Richard Towers! :bbb


:lol::-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: He looks like a young Mr Burns.


:rofl :yep


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:That picture with all 4 of them.If it wasn`t for the fact that Hatton still has a decent stable this wouldn`t be such big news.All 4 of them will be slating every thing Hearn does now,I just hope they put on the fights they promise and if they out do the saviour then fair play to them


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

#TeamFrank


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> :lol:That picture with all 4 of them.If it wasn`t for the fact that Hatton still has a decent stable this wouldn`t be such big news.All 4 of them will be slating every thing Hearn does now,I just hope they put on the fights they promise and if they out do the saviour then fair play to them


your right uno. the deal isnt really that big

now that i think about it maloney only has price who is already on boxnation.

barry just frampton and hattons main guys are murray and buckland


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Sky are really falling down on the job where boxing is concerned. Sure, they have other priorities and thats understandable but it doesn't help boxing fans knowing that.


There still doing a better job than any other channel thats not an exclusive boxing channel.

If BT came in and showed as much boxing as Sky, people would be cheering them on and rightfully so.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

This is great news if done properly. We have only had 4 domestic cards on BoxNation so far this year. Theres 5 already scheduled for the next 3 months. Hopefully BoxNation start being what I have always wanted them to be.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> your right uno. the deal isnt really that big
> 
> now that i think about it maloney only has price who is already on boxnation.
> 
> barry just frampton and hattons main guys are murray and buckland


Cheers,the thing is if the promoters would of worked together more on Sky then we might not of had the cut in dates we had.It was Maloney shows in half empty leisure centres when he was told to improve which led to him being dumped,Hatton was a little unlucky though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> :lol:That picture with all 4 of them.If it wasn`t for the fact that Hatton still has a decent stable this wouldn`t be such big news.All 4 of them will be slating every thing Hearn does now,I just hope they put on the fights they promise and if they out do the saviour then fair play to them


Does Hatton still have a decent stable? Its really Martin Murray, Gary Buckland, David Price & Carl Frampton and then a couple of undercard fighters between them.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> what has Maloney done to his hair atsch
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...-Hatton-Barry-McGuigan-unite-Eddie-Hearn.html


Hes gone prematurely ginger


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Does Hatton still have a decent stable? Its really Martin Murray, Gary Buckland, David Price & Carl Frampton and then a couple of undercard fighters between them.


Decent when compared with Maloney but not huge and mainly domestic fighters like Crolla and prospects like Dikens,Etches.Between the 4 of them they can put on some good fights and also add more quantity in the number of shows on the channel.The managers of leisure centres could be the big winners here imo and the production costs for the number of shows they say they are going to put on could be a problem if they don`t a huge up take in subs


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

domestic cards are shite lets be honest here fellas, we subscribe to boxnation for the American shows not for ricky hattons local lads from his estate fight some eastern European bus drivers


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Martin Murray ‏@MartinMurrayBox 1h

So I'm boxing on @boxnationtv from now on? #ItsTheFirstIveHeard

:yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> Martin Murray ‏@MartinMurrayBox 1h
> 
> So I'm boxing on @boxnationtv from now on? #ItsTheFirstIveHeard
> 
> :yep


:lol: wtf?

:eddie :yep


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

*Martin Murray ‏@MartinMurrayBox 1h*
_So I'm boxing on @boxnationtv from now on? #ItsTheFirstIveHeard_

*Martin Murray ‏@MartinMurrayBox 1h*
_@philbrocken @boxnationtv It is a good move but I didn't expect to find out through twitter_

Amateur hour again at Hatton towers.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxnations domestic stable

Paul butler
Derrick chisora
Nathan cleverly
Tony conquest
Frankie Gavin
Martin gethin
Matthew hall
Scott Harrison
Ronnie heffron
Enzo maccarenelli
Ovill Mckenzie
Joe Murray
John Murray
Steve omeara
Gary osullivan
Bradley Saunders
Frank buglioni
Joe Selkirk
Stephen Simmons
Bradley skeete
Liam smith
Paul smith 
Mitchell smith
Stephen smith
Liam Walsh
Anthony crolla
Martin Murray
Richard towers
Lucas Browne
Matty askin
Jazza dickens 
Adam etches
Gary buckland
Steve foster jnr
Sergei rabchenko
David price
Kevin satchell
John McDermott
Jon Lewis Dickinson
Travis Dickinson
Carl frampton

Plus a stack of others and now with a contract hatton and Maloney will be comfortable enough to add depth to their stables
Martin Murray didn't know that's crazy

Boxnation is great,this competition is great


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl at Murray only finding out through twitter.

Perhaps he's a little annoyed because the possibility of him getting a crack at Froch later in the year looks more unlikely now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Boxnations domestic stable
> 
> *Paul butler
> Derrick chisora
> ...


Only the above could headline a show and some of those would be at a push. Stephen Simmons is with Sky now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Roe said:


> :rofl at Murray only finding out through twitter.
> 
> Perhaps he's a little annoyed because the possibility of him getting a crack at Froch later in the year looks more unlikely now.


you think that was ever on the cards?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Boxnations domestic stable
> 
> Paul butler
> Derrick chisora
> ...


:deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> There still doing a better job than any other channel thats not an exclusive boxing channel.
> 
> If BT came in and showed as much boxing as Sky, people would be cheering them on and rightfully so.


I wouldn't be cheering any sports channel for showing the amount of foreign fights that Sky put on these days. You can spin it how you want but that area of Skys programming has been poor.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I wouldn't be cheering any sports channel for showing the amount of foreign fights that Sky put on these days. You can spin it how you want but that area of Skys programming has been poor.


If BT had signed Goldenboy UK and gave them 14 live 3 hour shows on Saturday nights you wouldn't be cheering it?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Boxnations domestic stable
> 
> Paul butler
> Derrick chisora
> ...


How could you forget Amir Khan. :-(


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If BT had signed Goldenboy UK and gave them 14 live 3 hour shows on Saturday nights you wouldn't be cheering it?


I'm was on about foreign cards, I went out of my way to absolve Saint Eddie from blame for his domestic cards so certain people wouldn't get upset.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> How could you forget Amir Khan. :-(


Is he signed to BoxNation?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Is he signed to BoxNation?


Yes, for two fights and an optional third.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Yes, for two fights and an optional third.


Didn't realise that. Is that just for the UK or for US as well?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Warren should go hell for leather to strike a deal with Coldwell. If he does that he will effectively cut Hearn off from all other domestic promoters leaving all his domestic prospects fighting just Latvians.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Didn't realise that. Is that just for the UK or for US as well?


It's for both.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Warren should go hell for leather to strike a deal with Coldwell. If he does that he will effectively cut Hearn off from all other domestic promoters leaving all his domestic prospects fighting just Latvians.


It would certainly make purse bids a damn sight more interesting!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> you think that was ever on the cards?


Only if Murray signed to Matchroom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Warren should go hell for leather to strike a deal with Coldwell. If he does that he will effectively cut Hearn off from all other domestic promoters leaving all his domestic prospects fighting just Latvians.


Coldwell won't work with Frank Warren.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Roe said:


> Only if Murray signed to Matchroom.


Or if Hatton had signed a co promotional deal with Matchroom which was on the cards for a while and fell through.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Excellent news. 

Been a BN fan since day 1, purely for the overseas coverage. Not been too fussed about lack of domestic shows, but surely now even franks doubters must be impressed by this latest deal. 

Wont hold my breath on HD though.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl

I still can't get over Maloneys hair..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> I still can't get over Maloneys hair..


:lol:

Wtf has he done to it?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

frank Maloney looks like a traveller there


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wtf has he done to it?


I hope this weighs heavy on Sky's conscience


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wtf has he done to it?


Holy shit! he's slowly turning into a rockinghorse.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Wtf has he done to it?


If Pricey gets knocked again next month then expect it to turn back to white in nano-seconds as poor old Maloney's heart gives out on him again.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Im surprised something like this didn't happen sooner it makes sense


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> This is great news if done properly. We have only had 4 domestic cards on BoxNation so far this year. Theres 5 already scheduled for the next 3 months. Hopefully BoxNation start being what I have always wanted them to be.


I don't think BoxNation has enough subscribers to be what the fans want. Warren hasn't chosen to run so few shows, he is forced into that position because BoxNation isn't a big enough platform to be financially viable. If Hatton and Maloney want to make money, is BoxNation big enough for that?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Eddie Response here about 20 mins in..


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Trippy said:


> :rofl












Behold captain boxing!


----------



## Bristolcityfc (Jan 25, 2013)

Where does this leave Loaded TV re-Boxing


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bristolcityfc said:


> Where does this leave Loaded TV re-Boxing


They're done.

I think I read that whole channel is finishing. Not sure on that though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Eddie Response here about 20 mins in..


Fast Car referring to Quigg-Salinas as a world title fight is doing my head in.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Fast Car referring to Quigg-Salinas as a world title fight is doing my head in.


well it is a title fight

WBA "regular" belt :lol:

quigg better pray that he doesnt get ordered to fight rigo


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Fast Car referring to Quigg-Salinas as a world title fight is doing my head in.


Its still a good fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its still a good fight.


Sure.

It isn't a world title fight though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sure.
> 
> It isn't a world title fight though.


Racist.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Sure.
> 
> It isn't a world title fight though.


does it mean any less/more than the other belts?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

that cringey video :rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> does it mean any less/more than the other belts?


Yes.

The rest of them (at 122) only have 1 champion. Rigondeaux is the WBA's champion. Even they don't think he's the #1 super bantamweight in the world (assuming Quigg wins).

It's bad enough that we have to recognise 4 different bodies champions, recognising their #2 as well is really taking the piss.

Fast Car is taking the piss out of boxing fans by calling it that.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Arghhh wanted sky or maybe even BT to pick up mayweather vs canelo, wanted that fight in HD.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Yes.
> 
> The rest of them (at 122) only have 1 champion. Rigondeaux is the WBA's champion. Even they don't think he's the #1 super bantamweight in the world (assuming Quigg wins).
> 
> ...


So if Rigo vacated the WBO would the winner of that belt be more of a champ than Quigg, even if they beat a worse fighter than Salinas?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So if Rigo vacated the WBO would the winner of that belt be more of a champ than Quigg, even if they beat a worse fighter than Salinas?


They would be more of a belt holder.

If not even the organisation you're fighting for thinks you're the best in the world, how the fuck can you claim to be a world champion?


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> So if Rigo vacated the WBO would the winner of that belt be more of a champ than Quigg, even if they beat a worse fighter than Salinas?


Yes. That fighter would be the WBO world belt holder. They would be a paper champ all the same, but at least they would (hopefully) be the only fighter claiming to be that organisation's champion.

It's bad enough that there are four recognised governing bodies, each with belts deemed by the world's media/press as the equal of one another (with the exception of the Japanese - bless 'em); we can't go around allowing these organisations to foist more then one champion on us at any one time.

If you do, where does it stop? Remember when the WBA had three fighters all claiming a share of their super-bantam title: Caballero (Super); Dunne (Regular); Poonsawat (Interim)? It seems absurd but they could feasibly go one step further - they could have super, unified, regular and interim champions. And then the WBC could claim that their silver title was an actual world title. And then the IBF might decide to get in on the act ...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Box nation head mentioned they will be doing a summer promotion of £50 for the rest of the year.. Dunno when thats from


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> They would be more of a belt holder.
> 
> If not even the organisation you're fighting for thinks you're the best in the world, how the fuck can you claim to be a world champion?


I would say is Quigg beats Salinas he would have as much of a right to call himself a world champion than Nathan Cleverly does at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Box nation head mentioned they will be doing a summer promotion of £50 for the rest of the year.. Dunno when thats from


Lol probably from August!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

CCR said:


> Yes. That fighter would be the WBO world belt holder. They would be a paper champ all the same, but at least they would (hopefully) be the only fighter claiming to be that organisation's champion.
> 
> It's bad enough that there are four recognised governing bodies, each with belts deemed by the world's media/press as the equal of one another (with the exception of the Japanese - bless 'em); we can't go around allowing these organisations to foist more then one champion on us at any one time.
> 
> If you do, where does it stop? Remember when the WBA had three fighters all claiming a share of their super-bantam title: Caballero (Super); Dunne (Regular); Poonsawat (Interim)? It seems absurd but they could feasibly go one step further - they could have super, unified, regular and interim champions. And then the WBC could claim that their silver title was an actual world title. And then the IBF might decide to get in on the act ...


I just don't count any of them as world titles. Just world level bouts. Quigg v Salinas is a world level fight for me. Cleverly v Hawk isn't as an example.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

barry chatting alot of shit tbh.

you would think hes been a promoter for years


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would say is Quigg beats Salinas he would have as much of a right to call himself a world champion than Nathan Cleverly does at this stage.


As Wallet said, even his own organisation don't recognise him as the best in the division. 10 years ago, he wouldn't had a belt, because the title he will (hopefully) hold didn't exist. He's just a guy who has been rewarded for his high ranking with a belt.


----------



## CCR (Jun 4, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I just don't count any of them as world titles. Just world level bouts. Quigg v Salinas is a world level fight for me. Cleverly v Hawk isn't as an example.


Fair enough. I look at things differently. I recognise the title, but I don't recognise the validity of the opponent. And like yourself I regard the quality of the opposition as more meaningful in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I would say is Quigg beats Salinas he would have as much of a right to call himself a world champion than Nathan Cleverly does at this stage.


Irrelevant. It isn't a world title fight.

What's the definition of a world champion? Not even the WBA think that the winner of Quigg-Salinas is the best in the world.

You're not this desperate to defend Saint Edward are you?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Frank saying there will be a HD channel for subscribers and then a one off channel for people wanting one off fights. I can see the prices going up for monthly subs..

HD doesnt sound imminent. The guy producing it said its either the content or the HD which isnt cheap to set up


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Irrelevant. It isn't a world title fight.
> 
> What's the definition of a world champion? Not even the WBA think that the winner of Quigg-Salinas is the best in the world.
> 
> You're not this desperate to defend Saint Edward are you?


Its nothing to do with Hearn. I just don't see any of these fights as world championship fights and don't think you can differentiate between a any of these belts. judge each one on merrit. Yes Hearn is wrong to call Quigg v Salinas a world title fight, but I also think he is wrong to call Burns v Beltran a world title fight. But there both cracking fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its nothing to do with Hearn. I just don't see any of these fights as world championship fights and don't think you can differentiate between a any of these belts. judge each one on merrit. Yes Hearn is wrong to call Quigg v Salinas a world title fight, but I also think he is wrong to call Burns v Beltran a world title fight. But there both cracking fights.


Neither do I. The difference between a fight for a belt and a genuine world title is very big, but that's a different story altogether.

I think Quigg-Salinas is a good fight, it just isn't a fight for an organisation's world title, and selling it as such is doing the fans and the sport an injustice.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatton looks like he's about to cry at any moment at the conference =\


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Lol probably from August!


:rofl :deal


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

with all the desperation for tv deals how much more money does it throw in the pot for a show??


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> with all the desperation for tv deals how much more money does it throw in the pot for a show??


Literally no clue but I don't think BoxNation was exactly first choice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2013)

what i thought was a load of bullshit from yesterday was Maloneys comment about Sky not allowing promoters to build prospects.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> what i thought was a load of bullshit from yesterday was Maloneys comment about Sky not allowing promoters to build prospects.


Me too,and I hope Hearn puts that right in his next ifilm interview.Hearn is allowed to build up his prospects and we have seen more fights from prospects like Cardle,Smith,Yafai then we would of done with old ffn format


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This was bound to happen what with all the promoters been frozen out by Sky, I'm surprised its taken this long really.

With this new coalition BoxNation can finally grow into the channel it was meant to be. I think once the cartel get going more and more fighters will start signing up with them, as it stands between the lot they have a good stable but soon enough they'll start signing more fighters, Warren, Hatton & Maloney have serious pull while McGuigan can tempt allot of Irish lads to sign on.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yes.
> 
> The rest of them (at 122) only have 1 champion. Rigondeaux is the WBA's champion. Even they don't think he's the #1 super bantamweight in the world (assuming Quigg wins).
> 
> ...


He's just continuing the form set by saying that Froch held the IBF and WBA belts when suggesting Ward had to consider a fight in England - ignoring the fact that Froch holds the fake WBA belt, and Ward the actual WBA World Title.

Shit is ridiculous. Two world titles I can understand, as it's easy enough for a promoter to have a monopoly with a sanctioning body. But four sanctioning bodies, with a few having at least two champions? Overkill. Devalues the worth of the belts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

that really worked out well didn't it.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> that really worked out well didn't it.


What did?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> that really worked out well didn't it.


You don't help yourself


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> that really worked out well didn't it.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> What did?


The legion of doom.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> You don't help yourself


No he don't.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Resident peado can't stand anything positive from frank , fury v chisora , so he brings this up


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob give it a rest.

Fury-chisora looks great,rock the box 5 looks good,boxnation are likely to pick up mayweather-maidana and Pacquiao-Bradley.and yet you continue to criticise it.

I find it bewildering that you are constantly Belittling it and it's 'business model',until i remember you don't live in Britain do you? So you don't care if we have a boxing channel.

Also where's this PPV system they are bringing in for subscription holders you mentioned the other day?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Resident peado can't stand anything positive from frank , fury v chisora , so he brings this up


The mods need to have a word with him, he's ruining the forum and driving people away, everytime I log on there's 500 posts a day, nearly every thread with the same bullshit, agenda and argumentative attitude.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The legion of doom.


Hmm, Maloney and Hatton never produced much but the recent addition of Hennessy has been well received


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> Resident peado can't stand anything positive from frank , fury v chisora , so he brings this up


???


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Bill said:


> The mods need to have a word with him, he's ruining the forum and driving people away, everytime I log on there's 500 posts a day, nearly every thread with the same bullshit, agenda and argumentative attitude.


and what exactly do you bring to this forum?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Rob give it a rest.
> 
> Fury-chisora looks great,rock the box 5 looks good,boxnation are likely to pick up mayweather-maidana and Pacquiao-Bradley.and yet you continue to criticise it.
> 
> ...


i just wanted to wind you up.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> and what exactly do you bring to this forum?


Go away Rob, I done arguing with you, in fact I might put you on ignore, go pick an argument with someone else.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> i just wanted to wind you up.


Ok fair play.

Your a good poster rob,just because we don't agree doesn't bother me and I'm sure I doesn't you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

One to watch said:


> Ok fair play.
> 
> Your a good poster rob,just because we don't agree doesn't bother me and I'm sure I doesn't you.


drives me mad.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> The mods need to have a word with him, he's ruining the forum and driving people away, everytime I log on there's 500 posts a day, nearly every thread with the same bullshit, agenda and argumentative attitude.


He needs to be perma banned. He done the same on ESB, in fact it was one of the reasons for the downfall of the British forum on there. Truely though the person I feel most sorry for is his wife. She's either:

A: Batshit crazy

or

B: Has a bit on the side

*It is probably both.* Now while the Cockney egomaniac is spreading his bile all across this forum every day, his wife is most likely forging closer relationships with members of the opposite sex. We can take the comfort in the fact that it's a certainty his wife will either leave him or have an affair.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> He needs to be perma banned. He done the same on ESB, in fact it was one of the reasons for the downfall of the British forum on there. Truely though the person I feel most sorry for is his wife. She's either:
> 
> A: Batshit crazy
> 
> ...


haha very good.

I actually left ESB about 6 months before the max exodus. There was a guy pretending to be me posting on there.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob said:


> haha very good.
> 
> I actually left ESB about 6 months before the max exodus. *There was a guy pretending to be me posting on there*.


Was this USA Rob? He was a right cunt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

Noonaldinho said:


> Was this USA Rob? He was a right cunt.


Lol no. Various other names.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> The mods need to have a word with him, he's ruining the forum and driving people away, everytime I log on there's 500 posts a day, nearly every thread with the same bullshit, agenda and argumentative attitude.


This. Rob you're bringing the forum down buddy.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob tends to get a lot of blame for the off topic arguments but people start so much shit towards him, it's no wonder he fires back too. Honestly though, the amount of petty bickering on here in the past 6 months or so has been very detrimental to the forum. Some people might accuse me of being a hypocrite on that but I blocked a few posters who just aren't worth my time and it's probably for the better of the forum. I wish a few others would do the same because it's boring and tiresome to continuously see threads ruined by people who don't like each other, yet want to shoehorn their dislike into every thread. It's unnecessary and has been spoiling so many threads lately. If you think someone is a cunt, ignore them, it'll make the forum better for you and everyone else.

It's frustrating to see good threads be ruined by this nonsense. It's always the same old dull, repetitive posters trying to get a rise out of each other whilst contributing nothing to the forum or even talking about boxing. I'm not even sure they're boxing fans, they just want to cry and bitch like 14 year old girls. This is the sort of shit which ruined ESB's British forum and it's happening again here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Jack said:


> Rob tends to get a lot of blame for the off topic arguments but people start so much shit towards him, it's no wonder he fires back too. Honestly though, the amount of petty bickering on here in the past 6 months or so has been very detrimental to the forum. Some people might accuse me of being a hypocrite on that but I blocked a few posters who just aren't worth my time and it's probably for the better of the forum. I wish a few others would do the same because it's boring and tiresome to continuously see threads ruined by people who don't like each other, yet want to shoehorn their dislike into every thread. It's unnecessary and has been spoiling so many threads lately. If you think someone is a cunt, ignore them, it'll make the forum better for you and everyone else.
> 
> It's frustrating to see good threads be ruined by this nonsense. It's always the same old dull, repetitive posters trying to get a rise out of each other whilst contributing nothing to the forum or even talking about boxing. I'm not even sure they're boxing fans, they just want to cry and bitch like 14 year old girls. This is the sort of shit which ruined ESB's British forum and it's happening again here.


What was that about 14 year old girls?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

In Rob's world, he thinks he's some master troll going around with his so called 'banter'. I agree with @Bill, most of the time you post absolute bollocks @Rob and primarily 'try' to shit on other peoples threads and posts and derail them. To top it off, you have at least three accounts on here, one being TeddyL, who you also quote and reply to for some odd reason. Either way, do something else. For a guy with such a gorgeous wife, you sure have a hell of a LOT of time to post on the forum and this is from a guy who is on the forum a lot himself.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> What was that about 14 year old girls?


:rofl


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> What was that about 14 year old girls?


:lol: :good


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> In Rob's world, he thinks he's some master troll going around with his so called 'banter'. I agree with @Bill, most of the time you post absolute bollocks @Rob and primarily 'try' to shit on other peoples threads and posts and derail them. To top it off, you have at least three accounts on here, one being TeddyL, who you also quote and reply to for some odd reason. Either way, do something else. For a guy with such a gorgeous wife, you sure have a hell of a LOT of time to post on the forum and this is from a guy who is on the forum a lot himself.


lol genuinely this is my only account on here. I am not teddy L.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Rob tends to get a lot of blame for the off topic arguments but people start so much shit towards him, it's no wonder he fires back too. Honestly though, the amount of petty bickering on here in the past 6 months or so has been very detrimental to the forum. Some people might accuse me of being a hypocrite on that but I blocked a few posters who just aren't worth my time and it's probably for the better of the forum. I wish a few others would do the same because it's boring and tiresome to continuously see threads ruined by people who don't like each other, yet want to shoehorn their dislike into every thread. It's unnecessary and has been spoiling so many threads lately. If you think someone is a cunt, ignore them, it'll make the forum better for you and everyone else.
> 
> It's frustrating to see good threads be ruined by this nonsense. It's always the same old dull, repetitive posters trying to get a rise out of each other whilst contributing nothing to the forum or even talking about boxing. I'm not even sure they're boxing fans, they just want to cry and bitch like 14 year old girls. This is the sort of shit which ruined ESB's British forum and it's happening again here.


Yawn, of course you defend Rob. I'm glad you have me on ignore, just because you write essays and essays of bollocks on here, doesn't mean you know shit. Listen pal anybody who knows the score on here knows your a complete fucking prick and massive troll. You think because you do it in a sly manner it goes under the radar. *The powers at be know well.*

If you don't like the forum maybe you should fuck off and take Palmer with you? I think I spoke for most people here when I say we would be fucking ecstatic.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> Was this USA Rob? He was a right cunt.


:lol:

Very good.

But I think he means USSR rob and USA nob amongst others.id like to know who they were actually.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

One to watch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very good.
> 
> But I think he means USSR rob and USA nob amongst others.id like to know who they were actually.


i would think thats pretty obvious.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> i would think thats pretty obvious.


Who?


----------

